# Wheel and Tire Balancing?



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Do any of you guys get your wheels and tires balanced? Some of the trails i ride hard packed dirt that is smooth as glass, and when a get up to 30-35 the front end starts to shake, so I was thinking about get them balanced.. Just wanted to know if it really works..

14" MSA Diesel Wheels, with 28" SwampLites

I already put new upper bushings in the brute.. So what eles can I do to stop the shaking?


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

it will work to an extent. Swamplites aint known for being truly round on occasion either. not knocking them as ive had a few sets of them. just find a tire place u trust and find out. they may look at u like ur crazy but it can eliminate SOME of the shake. depending on how the tire looks on the balancer ( how true the tire spins in relation with the wheel, assuming wheel isnt bent) it could help a lot. I did my 31in laws cause they shook a lot due to the lugs, but instead of using a lot of tape weights I used the Magnum balance beads for a 31x10.50x15 truck tire (Ltp100 3oz. bag) and surprisingly it took out a good bit. To put it short, it will only improve it if they know what theyre doing.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

balanacing works best with radial tires or with new tires if they are used or have uneven wear on them they will never balance,,,i run 30 mudlites on my rhino haved tried balanced and unbalanced cannot tell a differance but it never gets over 35 mph!! my father in law owns a tire shop so i have experemented plenty,,,check your tie rods??


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

i have 27 swamplites and there smooth so far


----------



## xtreme02gt (Dec 14, 2010)

Well, the wheels and tires are new, they only have 17 miles on them. 

so the tie rods could be the problem? so far I have replaced the ball joints, and upper bushings.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

If the balance is that far out find where it is the worst and bust the tire down and rotate it on the rim air it back up and try it out.


----------

